# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Rcupration du login Windows

## IhaveNoName

Bonjour j'ai developp une appli qui rcupre le login windows , en local tout fonctionne bien avec :


```
System.getProperty("user.name")
```

Cependant une fois que j'ai mis l'application sur mon serveur, quand j'essaye de me connecter  distance, le login qui apparait correspond  celui du serveur et non de la machine distante. 
D'o mon problme, j'aimerais pouvoir rcuprer le login de la personne qui se connnecte  mon appli.
J'espre que j'ai t claire,
Merci pour toute aide

----------


## welcome_59

C'est normal System.getProperty(...) te retourne la valeur d'une proprit de la machine sur laquelle tourne l'application qui fait l'appel: *le serveur* dans ton cas. 

Pas de miracle. D'une faon ou d'une autre, pour que le serveur ait le nom de l'utilisateur connect depuis un poste client, il faut que ce username lui soit communiqu.

Pourquoi n'appelle-tu pas System.getProperty(...) *depuis l'application cliente* et le transmets au serveur?

----------


## IhaveNoName

Le problme c'est que j'aimerais que la connexion se fasse automatiquement, c'est  dire que quand l'utilisateur se connecte son login windows soit rcupr puis je le compare  la liste des logins autoris.
J'ai trouv ca : http://jcifs.samba.org/src/docs/ntlmhttpauth.html
mais ca me parait un peu compliqu. 
Merci pour ta rponse

----------


## welcome_59

Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu essaies de faire.




> ... que la connexion...


Quelle connexion? Connexion  ton application serveur? ...



> ... se fasse automatiquement ...


Peux-tu clarifier?



> ... quand l'utilisateur se connecte ...


Se connecte  quoi?



> ... son login windows soit rcupr ...


Par qui/quoi?



> ... liste des logins autoris


Autoris par quel systme?

Si le but est de faire du Single Sign On, a commencera dj  se prciser.

Peux-tu donner plus d'information sur ton application, son contexte et le problme que tu rencontres?

----------


## IhaveNoName

Bonjour, 
Je vais essayer d'tre plus claire. 
Alors lorsque l'utilisateur lance l'application, elle rcupre le login Windows de l'utilisateur, puis vrifie dans la base de donne si ce login existe, si il existe l'utilisateur a accs  l'application sinon il est envoy vers une page d'erreur. 
La liste des logins autoris est contenu dans une bd. 
Mon problme essentiel est que je rcupre uniquement le login du serveur et non pas celui du client. 
Si je ne trouve pas de solution, je vais devoir demander au client de taper son login, mais cette tape serait inutile, rbarbative , et plus dangereuse, car en connaissant le login d'une personne, n'importe qui aurait accs  son compte, mais le problme n'est pas la. 
J'espre que j'ai t plus claire. 
Merci pour ton aide

----------


## Actarus78

bonjour,

Le systme que tu veux mettre en place s'appel du SSO (Single Sign On)
De ce que je comprend de ton besoin, ton serveur autorise ou non l'accs s'il connait le login. 

Il faut donc que ton serveur reoive l'information du login or tu ne sembles pas vouloir l'envoyer.  

Soit tu mets en place un serveur SSO qui grera toutes tes connexions, soit tu dois te connect avec un client sur ton serveur et c'est ce dernier qui envra de faon transparente le login du user. 

Ne sachant pas comment tu te connectes  ton serveur java, c'est difficile de t'orienter sur une solution

----------


## tiloup367

Salut,
je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera, mais pourquoi n'essaie tu pas de dvelopper un applet qui implmentera la fonction System.getProperty("user.name")? et que par la suite tu implmentes une mthode qui envoie la rponse vers ton serveur.

----------


## OButterlin

Sinon regarde HttpServletRequest.getRemoteUser()

----------

